# Police Officer Dave Vanbuskirk



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*David Vanbuskirk*

Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, Nevada

End of Watch: Monday, July 22, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 36
*Tour:* 13 years, 9 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Fall
*Incident Date:* 7/22/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Dave Vanbuskirk died after falling during a nigh-time aerial rescue operation of a hiker on Mount Charleston.

The hiker had become disoriented and was stranded on a rock ledge near Mary Jane Falls. A Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department helicopter located the hiker and lowered Officer Vanbuskirk to the location.

Officer Vanbuskirk, a member of the Search and Rescue Section, attached the hiker to the hoist. As the helicopter began to raise the two to the helicopter Officer Vanbuskirk became detached from the line and fell to the canyon floor below.

Officer Vanbuskirk had served with the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department for 13 years. He is survived by his wife.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Doug Gillespie
Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department
400 Stewart Avenue
Las Vegas, NV 89101

Phone: (702) 828-3394

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21804-police-officer-david-vanbuskirk#ixzz2ZuGCVqnw


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Vanbuskirk


----------

